# Pirate Hats are ready just in time for Christmas......



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Where can you get them???


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

I designed and made these hats myself with the help of embroidery services of Atlanta, Pelagic Company for their awesome blank hats.

As soon as i get my website up and runnning , i will give people a chance to buy my boat hats and shirts from my website.......

Coming soon, Thanks Mike B.


----------

